# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  هل أنت مستعد لرمضان .

## هيثم عزت محمود

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم 
أمابعد ..
قد أقبل شهر رمضان موسم الخيرات والذى ترفع به الدرجات فيه غنيمة المؤمن الذى يفرح بقدومه لما فيه من مغفرة للذنوب وقراءة القرآن وقيام الليل فقد جاءت الأخبار عن الصحابة والسلف الصالح بكثرة اجتهادهم فى هذا الشهر الكريم وخير مايستقبل به الشهر الكريم ماسئل عنه الشيخ محمد الشنقيطى 
 سئل الشيخ الشنقيطي :
 •بماذا تنصحني لاستقبال مواسم الطاعات؟
 فقال : خير مايستقبل به مواسم الطاعات "كثرة الاستغفار"
 لأن ذنوب العبد تحرمه التوفيق!!
 ما ألزم عبد قلبه الاستغفار ..
 إلا زكى ، وإن كان ضعيفا قوي ، وإن كان مريضا شفي ، وإن كان مبتلى عوفي ، وإن كان محتارا هدي ، وإن كان مضطربا سكن
 و إن الاستغفار..
 هو الأمان الباقي لنا بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم !!
 •يقول ابن كثير رحمه الله ...
 ومن اتصف بهذه الصفة - أي : صفة الاستغفار ..
 يسر الله عليه رزقه ، وسهَّل عليه أمرَه ،،، وحفظ عليه شأنه وقوته.
تخلص من كل ذنوبك واقبل على الله بعهد لايقطع وعزيمة شديدة وهمة عالية تشتاق لأعالى الامور ،حدد لك هدف معين تبلغه وجاهد نفسك فليس لك فلاح إلا بجهاد نفسك قال تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: فالله وعد الذي يجاهد نفسه يريد إصلاحها سيهديه السبيل لذلك ويعينه على الطاعة فردد اللهم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك وأنفع الأدعية دعاء العون على مرضاته جلا وعلا ،فإذا  اعانك الله فلايضيرك شئ لأن الله هو الركن الشديد فى الحديث قال صلى الله عليه وسلم رحم الله اخى لوطاً قد كان يؤوى لركن شديد هو الله . فإذا كان الله هو الذى يعينك على طاعته فما يضيرك فماعليك إلا الثبات على الطاعة والمداومة عليها إن احب الاعمال الله أدومها وإن قل ‘إن الله لايمل حتى تملوا .ومن أفضل الاعمال الصوم سياحة امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الصوم جٌنة ، الصوم ركن من أركان الإسلام الخمسة ، وصوم يوم فى سبيل الله يباعد بينك وبين النار سبعين خريفا ، وخلوف فم الصائم أفضل عند الله من ريح المسك ، وكفا بالصوم قوله تعالى فى الحديث القدسي الصوم لى وأنا اجزى به فهنا إبهام لأجر الصائم والقاعدة الشرعية تقول إبهام الأجر دليل على عظم الجزاء كقوله تعالى مثلاً  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ومن يخرج من بيته مهاجراً إلى الله ورسوله ثم يدركه الموت فقد وقع أجره على الله وكان الله غفورا رحيما  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: فهنا لم يعين له أجره ولكن قال تعالى أجره على الله وهذا إبهام للاجر دليل على عظم الجزاء وهذا كثير فى كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، المقصود اخوانى فضل استقبال موسم الطاعات بسلامة الصدر للأخرين كحال السلف قال احدهم كنا نستقبل رمضان بسلامة صدورنا لأخواننا فالله الله فى سلامة الصدر وكثرة الاستغفار وترك الذنوب وهجرها والمحافظة على الجماعة فى المساجد والسنن والرواتب ،والنية الصالحة أساس كل عمل قلبى وبدنى قال صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ مانوى . فالإخلاص هو طوق النجاة فااجعل عملك خالصاً لله تعالى يقبله منك ولاتتكبر على احد بطاعة فعلتها ربما يحرمك الله منها بكبرك ، احرص على مصاحبة القرآن فى كل أوقاتك ولاتجعل وقت لغير طاعة سابق الوقت ،لأنك فى سباق حقيقى ألم تسمع قوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وسابقوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: وقوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: أتعب نفسك قليلاً لترتاح طويلاً فلاتنال الراحة بالراحة ولكن بالتعب تنال ماتريد ، قيل لأحد السلف لماذاتتعب نفسك قال راحتها أريد . واخر كان يصلى الليل كله ، واخريختم فى ثلاث ، واخر يصوم الدهر ، واخر يسجد طول الليل ، حسبك بالحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو الذى غفر له ماتقدم من ذنبه وماتأخر كان يصلى الليل حتى تتورم قدماه .
اخى قف مع نفسك وسأله سؤال كما قال احدهم هل أنت مؤهل أن تعرض على الله بهذا النفس وبهذا الحال ؟ 
وقارن بين حالك وحال السلف فى رمضان وغير رمضان .
صدقنى لو كان قلبك حياً لتصدع ولستحى مع اول وجه من المقارنة . 
كن أو لاتكن إنما هى نفس واحدة . 
فأنت وماتريد . 
واخيرا ً استغفر الله لى والمسلمين الأحياء منهم والاموات .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*اقترح لرمضان
**حوار مع نفسي ... (رمضان على الأبواب):*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
بارك الله فيك أخانا الفاضل هيثم ، ونسأل الله تعالى أن يغفر لنا وأن يعيننا في رمضان وغيره على طاعته ، وأن يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*رمضان جديد*

----------


## عادل الغرياني

اللهم اقبلنا واغفر زلاتنا
آمين

----------

